
ASD-STE100 – Simplified Technical English - tonyarkles
http://www.asd-ste100.org/
======
tonyarkles
Turns out that the standard is freely available, but involves filling out a
form in an Excel document and emailing said document to them to get your free
copy...

Or you can look here: [https://robertobertuol.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/ASD-ST...](https://robertobertuol.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/ASD-STE100-ISSUE-7.pdf)

